# Any leads on a watch case...



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, all. I'm having trouble finding what I think is likely a fairly common watch case. I'm calling it a 1944 just because it's stamped GXR which was code for Grant, Emil Braude & Son. They were listed as importers in 1944 and later in 1952 started using the ETA import code.

Now, it could be any year around that time + or - 1 or 2 years. For now, I'll call it a 1944, though. And, of course, Rodana became Rodania about 1951 or 1952.

The watch might even be a late 30s model. Who knows...

Anyway. The case is 35mm wothout the crown. 15mm lugs.

If I can find one, I'd like to use the existing case back.

Anyone know of any place I might land one of these?



















The watch and case are identical to this old Lemania I found on the web during my searches for the case...










Actually, I don't think that Lemania case is quite right either. The lugs don't look quite like an exact match. I dunno.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you got a movement shot? Inca-bloc would rule out before the point of its introduction obviously but maybe someone here can date by the movement type.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

Yesir. I just snapped a picture. Thanks.

The movement, btw, keeps darned near perfect time. I think it's only about 12 seconds off on a 7 day test.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty cool, a tidy movement... it is Incabloc, which was invented in 1934 and came in fairly quick but still puts this into the 1940's or later.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

I didn't pay attention to the jewel bearing the first time I cracked it open, but yeah, you're right. I see.

I did find two identical cases but they were shot.

That's not the original crown. It's just a spare one that I put on there since it was missing.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Strangely that is a similar movement to the one I am trying to identify.

17 jewel jules borel branded Mallard. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> Strangely that is a similar movement to the one I am trying to identify.
> 
> 17 jewel jules borel branded Mallard. Any ideas anyone?


 Looking at those three letters which look like PXL. BXL or RXL is an identifier. I know that somewhere on the internet is a list that would help you identify the movement using those three letters.If my memory serves me correctly, that is a form of import mark for the USA to identify the manufacturer. The only problem is that I cannot for the life of me remember where it is located BUT it is out there.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

@DJH584 thanks for that, now I know what to look for will make a start...... Bidfun/ ranfft has a section on it, but had no idea what these were for.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

After some more poking around, it seems like at least 2 of the vintage Omegas have the same case. And the same size, too, at 35mm.

That might sting a bit. Heh.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Lion, Midland, Mont Vernon is BXL can not find PXL or RXL so i guess they must be the importers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Strangely that is a similar movement to the one I am trying to identify.
> 
> 17 jewel jules borel branded Mallard. Any ideas anyone?


 AS1194


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> AS1194


 Roy, absolute top man for that identification, I tried the Ranfft pictures but couldn't find it.

thank you so much.

cheers chris


----------

